# TIPS for Framed Staple build using a bead



## KZOR (18/10/17)

For those of you that use beads to assist in making coils might find this helpful.
First for the two staple builds i like the most because it is geared towards flavor production :
1) 6 x 0.4 nichr ribbons bordered by 26ga SS and claptoned with 38ga nichr.
2) 6 x 0.3 nichr ribbons bordered by 28ga SS and claptoned with 38ga nichr.

I also only use SS when i have in stock but the flavour is very much the same no matter what the combination of wire types you use.

So the first thing i do is to put my ribbon strands one by one through the swivel and then tie them together like number 1 in the photo below. I then straighten a piece of border wire (gauge depends on ribbon being used) and also loop it through the swivel.
Then i tie the border wire together with the ribbons as can see in number 2 on the photo.


I then cut a few short pieces of ribbon wire which i use to do more and neater tie-downs of the collective wire. I find that if i make one of the tie-downs that look like the one in the photo below and place it against the bead i am using then it helps alot. This tie-down must be able to slide. 


Once you get your angle of the spool correctly that you will be claptoning with then Bob's your Uncle and you are on your way to making great looking coils. 
I absolutely stand by these coils and anyone that has ever taken a toot from my Hadaly will confirm this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Stillwaters (18/10/17)

Thanks for the mini tutorial @KZOR, will experiment as soon as I get more wire 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dexter305 (18/10/17)

Hi Kzor,

Those look great bud. Having finally mastered Mohawk Aliens after a few "miserable aliens"...I am definitely looking at doing some framed staples next! I have also heard good things about the flavour of these coils and I am thinking of doing a 10*0.4 A1 ribbons framed with 26g NI80 and wrapped with 40g NI80. I am open to any suggestions and ideas but mostly wanted to ask you:

1. where do you buy your ribbon cable from? I can't seem to find anyone with a descent selection.
2. I assume those beads are to keep the wire parallel while wrapping the coil....are they made specifically to size? where did you get them?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (18/10/17)

1) Get my wire from Lightning Vapes in the US
2) The beads keep the wire in place. I designed 3 different sizes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305 (18/10/17)

KZOR said:


> 1) Get my wire from Lightning Vapes in the US
> 2) The beads keep the wire in place. I designed 3 different sizes.



Geez, I am way to hasty to order stuff from the US and wait for it! I have also heard that they make excellent quality wire though!
Where and how can I get some of those beads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (19/10/17)

KZOR said:


> For those of you that use beads to assist in making coils might find this helpful.
> First for the two staple builds i like the most because it is geared towards flavor production :
> 1) 6 x 0.4 nichr ribbons bordered by 26ga SS and claptoned with 38ga nichr.
> 2) 6 x 0.3 nichr ribbons bordered by 28ga SS and claptoned with 38ga nichr.
> ...


Those coils look good K,I've picked up some tips from the pictures. Aread the beads available on line?Are the made for making coils or can you adapt them from craft beads?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (19/10/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Geez, I am way to hasty to order stuff from the US and wait for it! I have also heard that they make excellent quality wire though!
> Where and how can I get some of those beads?


Lightning Vapes are a good company, I use them often.I also get ribbon from the China sites (fasttech,3fvape etc.)it's really cheap at the these sites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dexter305 (19/10/17)

kev mac said:


> Lightning Vapes are a good company, I use them often.I also get ribbon from the China sites (fasttech,3fvape etc.)it's really cheap at the these sites.


Hi bud, thanks for the tip. I'll look into it seeing as I can't seem to get ribbon wire in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (19/10/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Hi bud, thanks for the tip. I'll look into it seeing as I can't seem to get ribbon wire in SA.


Check with gasphase for ribbon wire

Reactions: Like 2


----------

